# 505 Yoke - aluminum figure 8 sling + photo tutorial.



## Metropolicity

I've had these figure 8's in my shop for a little while now and I have seen a lot of people just cutting off the Top and then wrapping flats on for an OTT shooter. I don't really like OTT and still much prefer TTF, I also have been getting back into tube shooting for ease of use and the quiet release sound. I also saw the slingshot photography thread so here's my contribution to it, showing you how I shoot my floating hero shots.

First things first, cut off the ring. A metal saw does this quickly.









Then truing the fork tips so they are the same length, a disc and belt sander take care of this.









Next up, scribe the centres of the holes and clamp it on the mill, pre drill a 1/16" hole and then then a final size of 7/32 diameter. Followed by a chamfer bit to cut the edge down.









Starting to look like a slingshot.









Throw on a set of tubes to try it out, works great but it's pretty slippery.









So back to the shop, mask off the body of the sling shot and use a large nail file to get the red anodizing off the fork tips.









Time for some scuffing, finer scuffing and then polish.

















Then work REALLY hard to get a couple of lengths of 5080 tubing on the forks to give the Slingshot some awesome grip. This also covered the sanding transitions.


----------



## Metropolicity

Now...Onto the photography tutorial. Take the slingshot over to the photo station, a former cashier stand from a defunct pharmacy. Sheet steel and sunken in perfect, a super clamp holds a magic arm over the infinity background to suspend things. Off to the side is a Nikon SB800 speed light clamped to the edge, aimed at the ceiling for a big, controlled flood of light. This is tethered to a camera, in this case my studio camera an inexpensive Nikon D5100 with a Nikon 35mm f1.4.










Here you can see how I strung up the slingshot, it is at this point, I decided to name this slingshot the 505 Yoke since it's already on the body of the fork. I always try to arrange the bands/tubes into a curve so it's a more pleasing composition and compliments the fluid lines of most slingshots.










After shooting and purposely under exposing by 1 stop of light, I bring the file into Photoshop.










While I am there, I bring up the levels menu and pick the white background area as my highlight max with the levels eye dropper. This sets the white balance pretty well as the background becomes white. I use the slider to bring the sling back into the right exposure.










I then clean up the wires I used to float the sling, it is also at this point I clean up any remaining grey left on the boarders if there is possible vinetting due to the large aperture lens.










Save, quit and uploads


----------



## Mister Magpie

Looking good so far, and enjoying the photo discussion.

Darren


----------



## Quercusuber

Awesome tutorial!!!!!

Thanks for sharing your techniques!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Mister Magpie

Eric thanks so much for the tutorial. Now all we need to do is spend a wack of money on expensive cameras and software! :rofl:

I appreciate the effort you put forward to show us this. It certainly will help us all out.

As a side note, I love the pouch. It looks like a comfy, warm pouch designed for the bitter Canadian winters!

Darren


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

very (i cant type d.a.m.n.?) fine look... i wish i had the tools to do the hole  only piece in the puzzle missin for me. dang i should go workshop hunting.


----------



## Metropolicity

Mister Magpie said:


> Eric thanks so much for the tutorial. Now all we need to do is spend a wack of money on expensive cameras and software! :rofl:
> 
> I appreciate the effort you put forward to show us this. It certainly will help us all out.
> 
> As a side note, I love the pouch. It looks like a comfy, warm pouch designed for the bitter Canadian winters!
> 
> Darren


It's actually not that expensive. This station is dedicated for my business so I needed to outfit it with cost effective stuff.

The most expensive is the lens but that's just something I swap out as needed.

The pouch is made from super oiled, 1/8 thick double suede cowhide. It's so soft after some breaking in.


----------



## The Warrior

Awesome stuff man. That's a cool little ss.


----------



## Hrawk

Quality posting right here folks.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Metropolicity

JohnKrakatoa said:


> very (i cant type d.a.m.n.?) fine look... i wish i had the tools to do the hole  only piece in the puzzle missin for me. dang i should go workshop hunting.


All you need a nice vice and a drill press. It's just what I am used to using.


----------



## e~shot

Thanks mate... one of coolest tutorial in both making and photographing.


----------



## ozarkmike

Thanks for the tutorial...very nice job.


----------



## Metropolicity

Now I just have to figure out what to do with this beast. I am thinking the out riggers could be used for thicker 5080 tubes for throwing arrows and a smaller band set on the inner forks for rocks and balls.


----------



## Dr J

Outstanding work, you are a talented young man. Congratulations..


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Great work, and thanks for taking us through the steps in the photography. It all looks excellent!

Tom


----------



## Hrawk

Metropolicity said:


> Now I just have to figure out what to do with this beast. I am thinking the out riggers could be used for thicker 5080 tubes for throwing arrows and a smaller band set on the inner forks for rocks and balls.


Looks to me like it's crying out for a whisker biscuit to be fit inside that top ring!


----------



## Metropolicity

Hrawk said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to figure out what to do with this beast. I am thinking the out riggers could be used for thicker 5080 tubes for throwing arrows and a smaller band set on the inner forks for rocks and balls.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to me like it's crying out for a whisker biscuit to be fit inside that top ring!
Click to expand...

I still much prefer a more traditional arrow rest than a WB. I'll see what I can do but only have one of the beastly descenders so don't want to screw it up. They are about $30 to buy.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

some very clever conversions...and such a professional standard !


----------



## leon13

coooool !

thanks for showing !

cheers


----------



## Tentacle Toast

This is a very informative thread,Metropolicity! Thank you for your efforts...very well done!


----------



## TSM

Great work and I love the step by step tutorial. The 5080 on the folks is a great idea, That's was my only complaint with my descender slingshot. Too slick to shoot comfortably.


----------



## cairomn

I need to make one of these! Love the idea.


----------



## alfshooter

Thank you very much Master, :thumbsup:


----------



## Y+shooter

I might have to try make one of these. My brother used to do some rock climbing he might still have one...


----------



## Metropolicity

Y+shooter said:


> I might have to try make one of these. My brother used to do some rock climbing he might still have one...


 I have been looking into different shaped ones and I see some potential for some more awesome combo-sling-bows


----------



## Metropolicity

A quick vid (the later half of it) with the 505 Yoke. The rest is my Metro Trade report with Scarface Tom.


----------



## mr. green

Thank you very much for sharing. Great tutorial.


----------



## Metropolicity

The next evolution.

Double!!!


----------



## dhutcheson

Love the tutorial, I may have a tip you or someone else may be able to use with this type of build. You can remove the anodizing from the aluminum with Easy Off Oven Cleaner or Greased Lightning cleaner Soaking even thick anodized parts in the Greased Lightning for 15min or so. you will be able to brush it off with an old tooth brush.


----------



## JEFF BURG

now thats what i call style big time way to go Metro grade


----------



## Outlaw

Does anybody know where i can find (buy) that alluminium figure 8 things.


----------



## Metropolicity

Outlaw said:


> Does anybody know where i can find (buy) that alluminium figure 8 things.


Expensive ones can be found at any climbing Center, but they are also available on eBay or other online stores.


----------



## Outlaw

Thanks Metropolicity!!!!


----------



## tradspirit

Excellent turorials! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rathunter

Metropolicity said:


> JohnKrakatoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> very (i cant type d.a.m.n.?) fine look... i wish i had the tools to do the hole  only piece in the puzzle missin for me. dang i should go workshop hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> All you need a nice vice and a drill press. It's just what I am used to using.
Click to expand...

you don't even need the drill press...

lol

just a drill


----------



## Chepo69

Fantastic work! Muy ilustrativo


----------



## Neo Catapults

You are the master of perfection!


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy

Where can I buy one of those Yoke clamps?


----------



## Tag

Thanks for sharing


----------



## newbslingshotter

Now i want one!


----------



## BillyBob

TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> Where can I buy one of those Yoke clamps?


I got mine from eBay. I can't post a link because I am on my cell phone, but I just confirmed that if you search "figure 8 descender" the right thing comes up. I ordered 2 for about $10 each. The product that turned up was identical to the one that metropolicity uses. Hope this helps


----------



## BillyBob

Ps: got mine from a Chinese seller who offered free shipping!


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy

Metro, if you're having trouble getting the 5080's on the frame, submerge the fork and 5080 tube under glycerin-free rubbing alcohol, and it should slide right on.

I found the figure 8 on Amazon.com, thanks.


----------

